# lessons learned yesterday



## lvstealth (Jul 30, 2017)

well i got a router, a ryobi, with their table. i have just the 3 bits that came with it. so i tried, using the 5/16 straight bit. i made a simple jig, this one, (anyone with a better one, i will take all the advice i can get).

i finally figured out (sort of) how to make them the right length, and the width confuses me, but i just play till i get it (any advice on this is very welcome). i figured out how to route the line where the bottom goes (not sure how far up to put it, but i just guessed. the depth i did was about half the thickness.





so, first i learned that i need to cut that groove for the bottom after the fingers, if i did it first, it splinters off when i do the finger, not all, but one messes it all up! then i learned to make sure to use the same wood and thickness, i tried setting it up with a scrap and the thickness was not exact, which made it all "proud" (i learned that word!)

there were some other lessons too... that router can really chew some wood up! tried the 5/32" Roman ogee router bit on a lid... i dont think i understand the direction i need to go. right to left they say, and i did, but it was poopy on one end, like it was trying to pull it out of my hand!





now i have to figure this out:




i havent glued it, and i pushed it apart just a bit to show this, but see the hole where the groove the bottom fits in is? how do i prevent this in future projects?

my plan is to glue the lid, then cut it off a bit down, then add a band of the dark wood, (Guatemalan Mora, it was labeled Mora, but when i look it looks like this one.). or not...

in the end, i also learned to make a first run with my pallet wood, not the wood that costs money! btw, i made 2 oak (from pallet wood) before cutting the Marble wood. the first, i was so excited, and i made the fingers, glued it up then the next morning, i went to see it... there it was, all nice and ok, laying next to the bottom! so i just left that one, a square with no bottom... so no box. i started the next and it went better, so it is a box, no lid so far. then i picked the least expensive wood i bought (.70 bf 4/4 marble wood for $6.65). i had to slice it, i think it is called resaw, but made three thin peices (i made them too thin! another lesson learned). i ruined one slice in setting it up, used the next for this, have one more, but i made it too thin for practicality. i need to learn to set it up without having to just wing it, i guess i need to understand it all... but i am getting there!

i need a band saw to do the cutting of the thin layers, but i am doing ok with the table saw and a lot of sanding to make it good (no planer).

i wont give up till i figure it out and make something really cool! i appreciate the boxes i see more now!

-Lisa

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2017)

Lisa, good to hear from you! All I can say is keep at it. Keep practicing, reading, watching videos and asking questions. You'll figure it all out in time. Your joints look dang good for the first time around, they'll keep getting better and better! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## lvstealth (Jul 30, 2017)

oh! and i learned that the sander will bite me! i guess i thought it was not a saw... so...

it was the belt sander, i got the bright idea to turn it over and use it sort of like a bench sander. i had a small piece, something i was playing with to make a wooden hinge.






i think it is Maple. anyway... i tried to put it flat on the sander and now... a hole in my fingernail all the way to the meat!

so, safety tip... DONT DO THAT!

-L

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2017)

You can cut a little piece to glue into the void created by the slot. It's end grain, and probably won't be too noticeable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2017)

Ouch! Your doing great Lisa! All tools can bite you. I have belt sanded my fingers too, drilled my hand numerous times, smacked my hand with hammers and turned my fingernail black from that, even had to drill my nail to relieve the pressure from the blood buildup. Cut my self with razor blades and exacto knives. A friend told me once that if your not bleeding you aint doing nothing, lol. But seriously do be careful and think about every task that you perform, the machines have no feelings and really want to hurt you, the moment you let your gaurd down they will bite you.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 30, 2017)

You are doing great. If I can find the first box I tried to make, you will see you are way ahead of where I started.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 30, 2017)

CWS said:


> You are doing great. If I can find the first box I tried to make, you will see you are way ahead of where I started.



Why do you think I started turning round things

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2017)

DKMD said:


> You can cut a little piece to glue into the void created by the slot. It's end grain, and probably won't be too noticeable.



Thought the doctor was talking about the fingernail and couldn't figure out where in the hell he came up with end grain, then realized he was talking about the jointed corner above. 

A little CA will fix the hole in the fingernail, Super Glue if you haven't started buying supplies for the lathe, and turning wood yet.



Looks like the same jig basically, but instructions for the table saw as well... http://woodworking.formeremortals.net/2017/03/worlds-simplest-box-joint-jig/


One end of the routed board that "looks like poop" is probably a variation in grain, and the router is tearing the grain running in the opposite direction. Pictures might help explain it.


Simple box building secret - Build a completely enclosed box; lid, bottom, all 4 sides. Then using a thin kerf blade on your table saw, set your rip fence and cut your lid off. Your lid should fit perfectly, and lines should match every time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh yes... Amazon has a wide assortment of router bits very reasonably priced Lisa.

Amazon - Router Bits

I wouldn't/I didn't buy anything real expensive. Opted instead for something that affords me a lot of choices. I don't use my router a lot, wasn't sure what may or may not come in handy over time, so I went with the most options available in a single kit. Had them for about 3 years now, and I think I might have used 3 bits in that time. However... if I ever wear any of them out, I'll replace those I use a lot with better bits.

50 piece set - This is the set I bought. OK tools; have done everything I've asked them too, but obviously not premium quality.


----------



## lvstealth (Jul 31, 2017)

CWS, i would like to see your first! i doubt it is bad.

hahaha on the fingernail patch! made me giggle Rocky!

i tried superglue a long time ago, i was in Europe, they had just announced you could avoid stitches by using superglue on a small cut. well, at work i cut my hand, it was deep, but not jagged (exacto) so i thought... then when i did it, i squealed and yelped, that stung, and it stung for a long long long time, not like a bit of alcohol, or Mercurochrome it made me want to get it off... did you know, you cant get the superglue off without using something that hurts worse! now, i try not to even think about superglue! turns out, the superglue for medical uses was a bit different compound, the doc, while putting stitches in it, laughed his hiney right off!

on the steve Ramsey video on that jig, it is for a table saw, i am trying to use a router. i have no dado stack. not to mention my saw is a $100 dollar table saw, the accuracy is not there for something like this (i enjoy his videos!). with the jigs i saw, there were some that ran it front to back and this one runs it right to left. in something i read (i am in overload from reading router stuff!) youre suppose to go right to left, so i picked this one. i am not so happy with it, seems a bit complicated. but that could just be me and that i need more practice.

thanks for the box building hint, i will try that today! let you know the results!

i am looking at the grain thing, and it sounds like you are spot on, i will keep reading, and that seems fixable by changing the direction! so, good news! its not me, its the grain! (that is going to be my new motto! its not me, its the grain!)

i have been googling (i love how googling is now a REAL word! no red line!) bits, wow! there are a heap load of bits out there! i know about three i want, a spiral, a flush trim, a selection of roundover ones (i just think i know, they just sounded very cool in the videos) i have found too many sets! if there were just 2, i could pick one... but noooo, has to be an infinite amount! grrrr. i found this site and it seems ok, and Amaon has tons, i will be knee deep in router bits as i get the money! but i am thinking some set like this. not too expensive, but has several decent sounding ones. 

i figure that after that, i can get them as i need them for whatever project. i just want to play with them to see what is out there! that is how i will know more about what i need vs what i think i want. - L

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert (Jul 31, 2017)

Here's something else to Google: Box Joint Router Jig

You might find something like this: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/aw-extra-92012-router-table-box-joints

And if you don't have a router table it might be possible just fasten the router base to the bottom of the jig - not sure since I don't know what router you're using. And even if I did know which router I might not know if it'd work :)

At any rate that's only one of the first shop made ones I saw. I do see that there are commercial ones as well but I didn't really look into them at all.

Happy building! You're off to a good start.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Go right to left regardless of grain on the router Lisa. That's all about direction of rotation on your bit, and going the other way can be more disastrous. Just watch for that change in grain, and slow way down when you encounter it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lvstealth (Jul 31, 2017)

ohhhh... ok, got it! thanks Rocky!

kweinert, that is the one i posted/used! thanks, makes me feel good that you picked it too! and yes, i have a table, both router and table are Ryobi. (least expensive one they have)

it is hot as ... some bad word i wont say here (i said it in my mind though)... i have to come in till the evening when it cools a bit. well, i guess it is google time!

-L


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Going left to right would be similar to feeding your table saw from the wrong end. The bit will want to grab the piece and launch it across the room/yard, snatching it out of your hands, potentially snatching your hands into the bit.

Not good!! Right to left always.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Jul 31, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> ohhhh... ok, got it! thanks Rocky!
> 
> kweinert, that is the one i posted/used!
> -L



Oops, sorry - should have followed the links before I posted. All I can say is that I was trying to help :)

And here's one more way to cut the slot for the bottom so it doesn't show through: https://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=59075 (basically a slot cutting bit run around the inside of a dry-fit box.)
Or you can run a stopped dado so it doesn't go all the way through.
Or, as was mentioned, plug the hole.

Mind you, I can't rank the usefullness nor the ease of any of these methods as box making hasn't been large on my list of accomplishments. Just giving options that you can look up and try to decide what works best for you.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 31, 2017)

Lisa lady,
I'll be about an hour east of you Aug. 23ish near Bristol, Va. Wanna come up to meet my buddy Tom & maybe do some turning?

Power company cut about 100 trees on his property & he has lots of free wood - logs!..

Walnut, oaks, Box Elder ( no red) & more.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Lisa lady,
> I'll be about an hour east of you Aug. 23ish near Bristol, Va. Wanna come up to meet my buddy Tom & maybe do some turning?
> 
> Power company cut about 100 trees on his property & he has lots of free wood - logs!..
> ...



@lvstealth , if you can you should go see Lee. He does some INCREDIBLE work. Plus, who doesn't want free wood?!?!?!? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 31, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> oh! and i learned that the sander will bite me! i guess i thought it was not a saw... so...
> 
> it was the belt sander, i got the bright idea to turn it over and use it sort of like a bench sander. i had a small piece, something i was playing with to make a wooden hinge.
> 
> ...





lvstealth said:


> oh! and i learned that the sander will bite me! i guess i thought it was not a saw... so...
> 
> it was the belt sander, i got the bright idea to turn it over and use it sort of like a bench sander. i had a small piece, something i was playing with to make a wooden hinge.
> 
> ...


This is what can happen!

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## lvstealth (Jul 31, 2017)

ouch... just ouch ouch ouch!



Spinartist said:


> Lisa lady,
> I'll be about an hour east of you Aug. 23ish near Bristol, Va. Wanna come up to meet my buddy Tom & maybe do some turning?
> 
> Power company cut about 100 trees on his property & he has lots of free wood - logs!..
> ...



The eclipse! right? it will be even better here! 

where and when can i see ya'll? i am about 35 min from there. i will definitely come! Yippee!!!! -L

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 31, 2017)

@Spinartist, which way do you come up to Bristol? I'm about an hour east of Bristol on Interstate 81.


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 1, 2017)

you are from Florida, right Lee? so you would come up 95 to 26. where 81 and 26 intersect i am just a couple miles away! stop by and i will make you a good country meal! - Lisa

oh yeah, Happy Birthday! in a couple of days!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 1, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> you are from Florida, right Lee? so you would come up 95 to 26. where 81 and 26 intersect i am just a couple miles away! stop by and i will make you a good country meal! - Lisa
> 
> oh yeah, Happy Birthday! in a couple of days!!!




I'll be in Spartansburg/Greenville for the eclipse then Virginia after for a few days.

I think you got the directions correct.(Are you a stalker??)
Country meal!! Who could pass that up!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 1, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Spinartist, which way do you come up to Bristol? I'm about an hour east of Bristol on Interstate 81.




What Lisa said above!
If you want to come by for wood too, I'm sure Tom would let you have a bunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 1, 2017)

greenville is closer to the center line! you will have a great view! im about 25 min from greenville, i go there to a restaurant i like (restaurant means bar with pizza and a pool table) - L

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 1, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> greenville is closer to the center line! you will have a great view! im about 25 min from greenville, i go there to a restaurant i like (restaurant means bar with pizza and a pool table) - L




Thats Greenville, SC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 1, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> you are from Florida, right Lee? so you would come up 95 to 26. where 81 and 26 intersect i am just a couple miles away! stop by and i will make you a good country meal! - Lisa
> 
> oh yeah, Happy Birthday! in a couple of days!!!




Just so you know... When you come to my buddy's YOU WILL be turning wood on a lathe there, so bring eye protection & a dust mask!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 1, 2017)

oh wow! you are the greatest!!!! will do!!! - Excited Lisa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> oh wow! you are the greatest!!!! will do!!! - Excited Lisa



IT'S A TRAP!!!!!!!

Be careful Lisa, you'll fall in the worm hole!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2017)

So far the only person here who has successfully avoided that trap is @Mike1950 - his lathe is still a flat place to set stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2017)

At his age, anything that don't move is a flat place to set stuff!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2017)

Tony said:


> IT'S A TRAP!!!!!!!
> 
> Be careful Lisa, you'll fall in the worm hole!!!!!!!





That's "the worm hole of woodturning"! 

Learn to finish your sentences.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> greenville is closer to the center line! you will have a great view! im about 25 min from greenville, i go there to a restaurant i like (restaurant means bar with pizza and a pool table) - L




MapQuest shows you're 3 hours & 9 min from Greenville, SC.
Just how fast do you drive??!! 

Or do you have a Lear jet??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lvstealth (Aug 2, 2017)

i thought greenville tn


----------



## Brink (Aug 2, 2017)

kweinert said:


> So far the only person here who has successfully avoided that trap is @Mike1950 - his lathe is still a flat place to set stuff.



I still haven't turned any wood.

And The Toolnut is 15 minutes from me


----------



## CWS (Aug 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> I still haven't turned any wood.
> 
> And The Toolnut is 15 minutes from me


Every time I see a picture of you it's no wonder you don't get any done. Always with a different woman.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Aug 2, 2017)

CWS said:


> Every time I see a picture of you it's no wonder you don't get any done. Always with a different woman.



I'm very busy, for sure


----------



## CWS (Aug 2, 2017)

A lathe may come in handy once you are old like me though.


----------



## Brink (Aug 2, 2017)

CWS said:


> A lathe may come in handy once you are old like me though.



@Mike1950 is older than everything, doesn't seem to use his.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> @Mike1950 is older than everything, doesn't seem to use his.


Grrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------

